# First Aid Training



## JessPrep (Mar 22, 2014)

I am looking to start first aid training with my boyfriend as part of our prep, and I feel it is also a valuable skill in day to day living too! I was just wondering what everyone's opinion is on doing first aid training. Is this essential training for most preppers? What level of first aid would be sufficient? I'm thinking we will keep going until we both become top level first aiders, but of course this will cost a good few pennies!!


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Learn as much medical and dental stuff as you can imo. It will be just as useful if not more than combat skills.
If you look at war statistics during the civil war, 620,000 soldiers died during the Civil War.

Two thirds died of disease, not wounds.

I feel civil war is a good frame of reference for level of tech which might be commonly available post shtf.
*
Edit:* A link for an interesting read: http://www.civilwar.org/education/pdfs/civil-was-curriculum-medicine.pdf


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Www. Modernmilitiamovement .com has a huge downloadable medical library. Vital signs and assessment are usually the first things learned along with cpr


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

JessPrep said:


> I am looking to start first aid training with my boyfriend as part of our prep, and I feel it is also a valuable skill in day to day living too! I was just wondering what everyone's opinion is on doing first aid training. Is this essential training for most preppers? What level of first aid would be sufficient? I'm thinking we will keep going until we both become top level first aiders, but of course this will cost a good few pennies!!


I feel that formal first aid training is essential to being prepared to fend for yourself and your loved ones. Medical expertise is also a valuable skill to offer to any group.

I suggest that you go to the Red Cross website and look for the "Training in your area" box. Follow the directions to find out about courses, dates, and costs near your home. Upon graduation from the course you choose, you will receive a certification that is usually good for two years. At that time you must take a refresher course and have your certification renewed.

There are several levels of First Aid courses, but I suggest that you start with something like the "Adult First Aid, CPR, AED" course. You can then take other courses and each builds on the previous course.

On a slightly different point, You will want to put together a thorough first aid kit to carry with you. Search the previous threads on this forum for ideas. There have been some excellent posts along this line. I recommend that you go to the defensivecarry.com forum and search there too. There have been some really good threads there too.


----------



## iamliberty (Jun 23, 2013)

I did a basic first aid training for work. After taking the course I realized I was a full for not taking one sooner. I mean its a class that. Tea he's you how to keep yourself and your loved ones alive. It should be mandatory high school criteria.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

If you go to steves pages us joint services manuals and search for Combat lifesaver you'll find two training courses ad the one below it for buddy and self aid. All three are very good texts that will get you above first aid but not to the level of Medic or EMT.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Actually go further down into the MD training courses you'll find items like taking vital signs, giving IV's setting fractures in the field etc


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That's a great list! Bookmarked that for folks ~


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The first two things to keeping a people is feeding them and keeping them free of infectious disease.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You never know when YOU will need first aid training. Doing the wrong as well as panicking and doing nothing because you lack training can make you feel like a criminal or worse. That's the way my wife felt when our son and the neighbor's son got into some liquid Drano in the neighbors basement. Fortunately neither child drank any (would have killed them because of our lack of knowledge). As is was my son spent 10 day in the hospital because he had 3rd degree facial burns. Both my wife and I went to class and farther, a *whole lot farther*. The training might cost a few dollars, but hands on training is better than reading a book. After becoming a paramedic, I taught hundreds of people a First Responder Course with hands on. Over the years I've received too many thank you's to count from folks who are sure they were able to save a life.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

do it, and keep it up to date

remember first aid is just that, designed for first responders to keep a casualty alive until medical help arrives... so it's worth expanding on, (pick apart some medical questions here, and remember infection kills)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

In a SHTF event, first aid maybe the only aid available. I learned how to stitch up lacerations and picked up a few supplies. But as pheniox said, infection kills. A severe laceration can and will heal by second intention eventually. But infection has to be controlled.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

JessPrep said:


> I am looking to start first aid training with my boyfriend as part of our prep, and I feel it is also a valuable skill in day to day living too! I was just wondering what everyone's opinion is on doing first aid training. Is this essential training for most preppers? What level of first aid would be sufficient? I'm thinking we will keep going until we both become top level first aiders, but of course this will cost a good few pennies!!


I am almost ashamed that after all these post nobody suggested this

OMG join your local volunteer fire department and stress interest in first aid and you can get certified in almost anything.

did I mention certified for FREE?

Not only will you be helping out your local volunteer department, building relationships with local people and learning a vital skill, but DID I FORGET TO MENTION IT IS FREE?

Sorry for getting carried away,

You could also check out the local search and rescue. same training but it is not so organized in most areas.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I forgot to mention my son just got out of boot camp and is a nationally certified EMT (MOS was combat medic) 

He found out he needed some additional training to drive for an ambulance service and they sent him to my local fire departments training to get the needed upgrade.

Seriously look into that not only for the experience but the connections.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I am almost ashamed that after all these post nobody suggested this
> 
> OMG join your local volunteer fire department and stress interest in first aid and you can get certified in almost anything.


sorry MR but I feel like a broken record on the topic

but on the subject of volunteer fire services, how dose that work in the USA?? (in Australia it's a bushfire focus)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Like MR says. That's sort of the way I got my training Except for the American Red Cross. I was strictly a paramedic and hose puller. No fighting fires of any kind. Our main focus was house and structure fires, vehicle accidents, heart attack/sudden illness, industrial accidents. You name it it, we did it! Because of the cost for education, I had to sign up for minimum of 5 years or I would have to repay the cost of the education. They got there money back 7 fold.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Like MR says. That's sort of the way I got my training Except for the American Red Cross. I was strictly a paramedic and hose puller. No fighting fires of any kind. Our main focus was house and structure fires, vehicle accidents, heart attack/sudden illness, industrial accidents. You name it it, we did it! Because of the cost for education, I had to sign up for minimum of 5 years or I would have to repay the cost of the education. They got there money back 7 fold.


After all those years in Chi-town, I bet you are pretty good with gunshots as well...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> sorry MR but I feel like a broken record on the topic
> 
> but on the subject of volunteer fire services, how dose that work in the USA?? (in Australia it's a bushfire focus)


I am sorry in the socialist democracy of Austrailia, you are screwed, but I don't live there and you could change that.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Like MR says. That's sort of the way I got my training Except for the American Red Cross. I was strictly a paramedic and hose puller. No fighting fires of any kind. Our main focus was house and structure fires, vehicle accidents, heart attack/sudden illness, industrial accidents. You name it it, we did it! Because of the cost for education, I had to sign up for minimum of 5 years or I would have to repay the cost of the education. They got there money back 7 fold.


Thank you for reminding me of the red cross, I give blood at least twice a year, but I haven't ever taken a class for them but IMO a top rate org.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I am sorry in the socialist democracy of Austrailia, you are screwed, but I don't live there and you could change that.


?? ok not my question, I will try and clarify, Australia has 3 branches of fire fighters, urban (full time) urban auxiliary (part time) and rural (volunteers) and as the titles suggest are well equipped for the said operations

our medic service is handled by the ambulance service not fire and rescue

so my question, what is the volunteer focus in the USA? or is there no focus, and volunteers focus on the same as paid firefighters (all 3 examples of Australian fire departments, can fight every fire, but are really good at fighting the types of fire they are designed around)


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

The only way I see for someone to tackle the medical issue is start with a list of things you want to be able to do and learn to do it from point of injury to whatever you define. For example you want to learn how to apply tourniquets, simple right. Think of it from start to finish that tourniquet is going to kill someone in a day if its not removed if you plan on dealing with the casulty for longer than 8 hrs you may want to learn how to remove it. Which really opens a can of worms. Get the SOF medical handbook its pretty much designed for preppers.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> ?? ok not my question, I will try and clarify, Australia has 3 branches of fire fighters, urban (full time) urban auxiliary (part time) and rural (volunteers) and as the titles suggest are well equipped for the said operations
> 
> our medic service is handled by the ambulance service not fire and rescue
> 
> so my question, what is the volunteer focus in the USA? or is there no focus, and volunteers focus on the same as paid firefighters (all 3 examples of Australian fire departments, can fight every fire, but are really good at fighting the types of fire they are designed around)


A great question I hope this makes it clear

Where I live we have Rural fire departments and the entire force is volunteer, we have a few fund raising events but for the most part they are free.

If you volunteer (no pay) to be in the fire department they give training in many aspects of firefighting, rescue, crowd control, and Emergency Medical Technician,

And in USA this training will make you certified in many rescue techniques that are required to maintain you license

Any other questions as I could be drinking and may not have covered the whole gambit?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> A great question I hope this makes it clear
> 
> Where I live we have Rural fire departments and the entire force is volunteer, we have a few fund raising events but for the most part they are free.
> 
> ...


i think you answered it 

just to be 100% sure, your volunteer fire department is the primary firefighting organization for your area??

(I'm only clarifying due to interest, and to find a common ground between my personal volunteer activities, and what's available in the USA)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> i think you answered it
> 
> just to be 100% sure, your volunteer fire department is the primary firefighting organization for your area??
> 
> (I'm only clarifying due to interest, and to find a common ground between my personal volunteer activities, and what's available in the USA)


Phoenix -

It varies in the U.S. from town to town. The town that Mrs Inor and I live in now has a fire department that does not have a volunteer component. The town we lived in before where we are now was all volunteer.

But even so, in the U.S. there are dozens of organizations that will give you first aid training, up to very advanced levels, just for volunteering. For example, both Mrs Inor and I came up through the National Ski Patrol when we were teenagers. They gave us a bunch of training, free lift tickets and really good discounts on ski equipment and all we had to do was help out when somebody broke a leg or an arm. That was a very good experience.


----------



## JessPrep (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you very much for all these fantastic replies everyone! I will definitely be looking into all of your suggestions. The volunteer thing I never even thought of! Thank you for suggesting it. I will do my research and come back with some of my own findings too. Thanks again, I really appreciate it, and I'm sure this thread will give other preppers some ideas too!


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

JessPrep, St Johns ambulance trust offer a paediatric first aid course (sometimes for free) which can be a great base to go from. From there get the books When there is no Doctor and When there is no dentist (get the entire series if you can) and keep it on hand. Also, keep on hand books about flowers and mushrooms for your area, scout around, pick some, learn about them, find their uses. I did this and have built up a working medical knowledge for when we are on our hikes should the worst happen. I know what is good for cuts and grazes, as well as what would be antiseptic, soporific, and good for feeling better. Plus it makes for great salads and hedgerow snacks!

*edit*

Paediatric first aid covers first aid for babies, children, teenagers, adults and elderly people, as it scales up differently for each defining group. It is great to learn!


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Pheniox, in the US volunteer departments are generally in small towns or may even be county wide depending on how rural it is. As such, they have to do it all, be it house fire, industrial fire, or brush fire.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

JessPrep said:


> I am looking to start first aid training with my boyfriend as part of our prep, and I feel it is also a valuable skill in day to day living too! I was just wondering what everyone's opinion is on doing first aid training. Is this essential training for most preppers? What level of first aid would be sufficient? I'm thinking we will keep going until we both become top level first aiders, but of course this will cost a good few pennies!!


 I would recomend the basic emt course. Its a little more in depth than say, a red cross first aid course and shtf medical care is gonna be stressed to the max. If you can get to it at all. But there is the expence issue, 25 years ago it cost me $650, now I think its about a grand. Any training, even buying a book and just reading it, is a real good prep.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

thanks guys for responding to my question about USA and volunteer fire services, I'm a little bit wiser but confused as hell..

anyone have any creditable website addresses to these departments, (always good to know what others do, and how they do things...)


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> i think you answered it
> 
> just to be 100% sure, your volunteer fire department is the primary firefighting organization for your area??
> 
> (I'm only clarifying due to interest, and to find a common ground between my personal volunteer activities, and what's available in the USA)


Hell NO

The primary fire fighting is done locally, and when we can't put out the fires with spades, water or tractors, then we call the volunteers.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> Hell NO
> 
> The primary fire fighting is done locally, and when we can't put out the fires with spades, water or tractors, then we call the volunteers.


Do you mean that there are actually people who do things for themselves?  You don't wait for someone else to take care of it for you and complain when it takes too long??? WHAT A CONCEPT!


----------

